# my new leo



## leosrfab (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's a few pics of my new Leonberger Oscar from just over 4 weeks to 7 weeks til now 11 weeks.:thumbup:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

awwww hes beautiful :001_wub: i better not show my mum she loves them lolol  xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I am soooo broody now. He's going to be a dark boy. I really want to put the love smiley in, but everytime I keep pressing it my computer freezes up lol.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, he's cute  Loving the pic of him in a buggy


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Lovely little chap! :thumbup:

Here's a pic of my Leo Bear when he was 16 weeks old.....










He was quite light at that age but is mostly dark now.


----------



## leosrfab (Feb 6, 2010)

what breeder is he from then? he's gorgeous


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning pics..


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gorgeous pup :001_wub:. I want one


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh he's lovely.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Leo looked lush :001_tt1:.....He still does now, but hardly able to pick him up and cuddle him like when he was a pup  x


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

leosrfab said:


> what breeder is he from then? he's gorgeous


Sorry I missed your question. He's a Vannroy dog. His dad was the 2007 Crufts BoB winner a Swedish dog called Teamaides Gastricke Guten.


----------

